# Monitore springen manchmal nicht an



## Honigpumpe (17. März 2017)

Moin allerseits,

ich hab mir vor ein paar Wochen einen PC zusammengeschraubt, es läuft auch alles bestens, aber manchmal springen beim Hochfahren die Monitore nicht an. Das Problem hatte ich schon ganz zu Beginn, als ich nur die Onboard-Grafikkarte benutzte, und jetzt auch mit den Anschlüssen der Asus-Grafikkarte. Der primäre Monitor ist über DisplayPort angeschlossen, der bekommt auch meistens -- aber nicht immer -- ein Signal und springt an. Manchmal startet der Windows-Login-Screen mit einer viel zu geringen Auflösung, da hilft dann ein Neustart. Der sekundäre Monitor ist über HDMI verbunden, und der macht die meisten Probleme und bekommt häufig kein Signal (ich switch am Monitor die Sourcen durch, und es tut sich nichts). Dann muß ich das HDMI-Kabel am Rechner abziehen und wieder anstecken (wozu ich unter den Tisch krabbeln muß), und dann geht's. Das nervt.

Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.


----------



## Herbboy (17. März 2017)

Ist es bei beiden Monitoren so? Egal welche kabel du für welchen der beiden verwendest? Ich würde da die Kabel oder eine "Stromsparempfindlichkeit" der Monitore vermuten. Wenn es am PC läg, wäre es sicher nicht am Mainboard UND Grafikkarten-Anschluss. oder ist es erst nach dem Booten von Windows?


----------



## Honigpumpe (17. März 2017)

Es haben tatsächlich beide Monitore das Problem, wobei es an Monitor 1 mit DisplayPort bisher nur dreimal oder so aufgetreten ist, mit Monitor 2 andauernd, wenn auch nicht immer. Das DP-Kabel habe ich mir extra neu gekauft, das HDMI-Kabel war jahrelang ohne Probleme an der PS4 in Betrieb.

Ich hab auch die Samsung-Monitore in Verdacht, vielleicht kommen die nicht immer so richtig aus dem Standby. Nach den Monitoren habe ich noch nicht speziell gegoogelt, mal gucken ...


----------



## Herbboy (17. März 2017)

Passiert es denn auch, wenn du sie einfach erst ein paar Sekunden nach dem PC einschaltest?


----------



## Honigpumpe (17. März 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Passiert es denn auch, wenn du sie einfach erst ein paar Sekunden nach dem PC einschaltest?



Ich werd das mal austesten. Mir würde jede Lösung reichen, bei der ich nicht mehr unter den Tisch kriechen muß.


----------



## Herbboy (17. März 2017)

bei meinem benQ ist es so, dass es manchmal mit 144Hz nicht klappt, wenn der Monitor beim Einschalten des PCs schon an ist. Daher mach ich den immer erst an, nachdem der PC schon eingeschaltet wurde.


----------



## Honigpumpe (18. März 2017)

Tja, ich hab schlechte Nachrichten. Monitor 2 über HDMI ist wieder nicht aus dem Standby gekommen. Rechner runtergefahren, Monitore abgeschaltet, Rechner hoch, 30 Sekunden gewartet, beide Monitore angeschaltet, Monitor 2 war mal wieder abgemeldet. Ich mußte wieder unter den Tisch kriechen und HDMI aus- und wieder einstöpseln. Toll, und dafür hab ich nun so viel Geld ausgegeben.


----------



## Herbboy (18. März 2017)

Ist das denn nur dann, wenn du beide dran angeschlossen hast, oder auch wenn nur einer angeschlossen ist?


----------



## Spiritogre (18. März 2017)

Mal ein ganz dummer Vorschlag, mal einen alten Grafiktreiber versuchen!? Gerade bei NVidia habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass das bei Multimonitorbetrieb gelegentlich rumzickt.


----------



## Herbboy (18. März 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Mal ein ganz dummer Vorschlag, mal einen alten Grafiktreiber versuchen!? Gerade bei NVidia habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass das bei Multimonitorbetrieb gelegentlich rumzickt.


 würde aber nicht erklären, dass sie gar nicht erst angehen. ^^  Oder ist zuerst ein Bild da, also BIOS usw,, und erst wenn Windows beim Booten ist, gibt es kein Bild mehr? Ich hatte ja nachgefragt, aber das hat er nicht genauer ausgeführt.


----------



## Honigpumpe (18. März 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ist das denn nur dann, wenn du beide dran angeschlossen hast, oder auch wenn nur einer angeschlossen ist?



Wie soll ich das denn testen? Monitor 1 funktioniert ja, wenigstens meistens. Ich könnte jetzt Monitor 2 als Monitor 1 anschließen und dann eine Statistik führen, aber das ist mir auch zu nervig. Hier ist einfach der Wurm drin, und ich weiß noch nicht, was es ist. Hatte nun auch schon länger keinen privaten PC mehr, aber niemals im Büro sind mir ähnliche Probleme untergekommen.


----------



## Honigpumpe (18. März 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Mal ein ganz dummer Vorschlag, mal einen alten Grafiktreiber versuchen!? Gerade bei NVidia habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass das bei Multimonitorbetrieb gelegentlich rumzickt.



Ich hatte doch den Trouble schon, als die Asus noch gar nicht drin war. Ein Treiber-Downgrade wäre mir Windows-mäßig zu heikel, nee, es liegt irgendwie an der Kabelage bzw. den Monitoren. Es kann doch nicht sein, daß sowohl In-CPU-Intel-Grafikkarte als auch Asus-Grafikkarte dasselbe Problem haben.


----------



## Herbboy (19. März 2017)

Das einzige, was ich noch versuchen würde, wären vlt neue Kabel. Aber ansonsten weiß ich auch nix, außer dass vlt Deine Monitore nen Hauweg haben.


----------

